# seiten auf seinem eigenen webserver überprüfen?



## HAL (8. März 2003)

ich habe meinen pc als webserver eingerichtet, und will meine website auch mal betreten, um sie zu testen. dzu müsste also der befehl, auf http://www.meineseite.de zu gehen, vom browse ins internet geschickt werden. dann würde das internet sagen, dass die datei auf meinem pc ist, udn der befehl würde über das internet wieder zu mir geschickt werden. leider kann das mein router nciht (die funktion heisst irgendwas-loopback). wie kann ich trozdem meine seite testen, ohne alle links in lokale links auf meinem pc umzuschreiben?
für ftp-servertrests gibts da so eine seite, wo man das testen kann, gibt das auch für webserver? sonst müsste ich immer einen frund bemühen...


THX
HAL


----------



## Dick Starbuck (8. März 2003)

1. Was hat das mit PHP zu tun?

2. Wieso musst du die links umschreiben wenn du auf deinen Localhost
   zugreifst? Nutze relative Links, keine Absoluten.


----------



## socKe|bla (8. März 2003)

localhost/bla.php ?!?


----------



## HAL (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dick Starbuck _
> *1. Was hat das mit PHP zu tun?
> 
> 2. Wieso musst du die links umschreiben wenn du auf deinen Localhost
> zugreifst? Nutze relative Links, keine Absoluten. *



1. was hat es mit mysql zu tun? oder photoshop? da doch noch eher mit php, oder? und da ich hier leider kein allgemeines webmaster-forum finden konnte, schreib ichs ins php-forum, weil sich da leute aufhalte, die es wissen könnten, und weil es gut besucht ist.

2. vielleicht weil ich weiterleitungen benutze? und nützt mir eine weiterleitung, wenn dann in der adresszeile nur der relative link steht? oder kannst du mir eine weiterleitungsmethode sagen, bei der ich relative links benutzen kann?

ich suche immernoch antworten, entweder um die weiterleitung zu umgehen, oder, besser, wie ich das von meinem sys aus testen kann.


----------



## Gottox (8. März 2003)

Von was für weiterleitungen sprichst du bitte???

PS: Wie wärs für diesen Thread mit dem Webserver forum?


----------



## Flo<H> (8. März 2003)

Damit du deine Seiten testen kannst brauchst du keine Internet Verbindung. Ich hab bei mir auf dem Computer einen Apache Server installiert mit php und mysql und kann OHNE dass eine Internet Verbindung läuft im Browser meine Seiten testen.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. März 2003)

Ähm... der Browser muss erstmal garnichts an's Internet schicken, wenn du eine Abfrage an einen lokalen Webserver sendest. Dazu brauchst du theoretisch nicht mal eine Netzwerkkarte. Lediglich ein Loopback-Interface in der Netzwerkimplementation deines Betriebssystems brauchst du...

Und ich wüsste jetzt keine Weiterleitungsmethode, bei der man *keine* relativen Pfadangaben benützen könnte...


----------

